# Steel Gibs And Trouble With Conversations (PM's)



## wa5cab (Apr 16, 2018)

NOTE:  Anyone trying to contact me via PM and especially anyone who has sent money for either 6" or 10"/12" steel gibs - almost every time that I go to Conversations to try to reply to a PM, I get locked out of the site for a few hours to a few days.  I still don't know why, only that it has happened with 3 computers, three OS's, four browsers and two different modems and ISP's. 

In any case, if you are waiting for me to reply to a PM, especially if you sent or think that you sent money and have not heard from me by direct email, contact me at wa5cab@cs.com.  A couple of you sent money but neither you nor PayPal sent me a shipping address.  Although I'm a Moderator, I don't have access to email addresses other than by means that I am reluctant to employ.

Edit - I think that my problem with PM's has fixed itself.  At least I haven't been locked out of the site for at least the past three weeks.


----------



## 56type (May 23, 2018)

Was interest in a set of the steel gibs for my 6" Atlas 10100 Mk. 2 but system would not allow me to post in the machine parts for sale section to ask about payment method, payment info. Apparently I don't have enough posts or time on the site to post there.


----------



## wa5cab (May 24, 2018)

56type,

Access rules are that anyone who is a member can post a message(s) in the For Sale.etc Forum in any of the sub-folders.  But only donors whose status reflects that (there is always a slight delay between someone making a donation and his/her status being updated) can start a new thread.  But I'm the one who has the steel gibs.  So just send me a PM (Conversation) by clicking my User ID at the left end of this post and we'll take care of it.

For future instances of this nature (not just gibs), the Wanted Forum is supposed to be open to all, although I haven't tested it recently.  So you should have been able to post your need there.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (May 24, 2018)

There was a storm that came through here & no different than a power outage has disrupted this site & all of us. As things get back to normal we can put this all behind us. However if you are experiencing trouble with any particular function of the site, please do not hesitate to contact the administration.

No, I am not a member of the staff - but, I am looking forward to the business as usual part!


----------



## wa5cab (May 25, 2018)

***I'm going to update this post in light of the results of a survey that I ran to all owners of Atlas and Craftsman 12" Commercials.  Atlas continued to install steel gibs much later than we at first thought.***

Also on the gib subject - I have recently learned that although the earliest known 12" Commercial parts manual shows a Clausing part number for the plastic gib for the Compound, as they did later with some parts on the 6" 3950 and 101.21200, early MK 2's, Atlas apparently continued installing steel compound and cross slide gibs until they had depleted their stock on hand.  At present, none of the early Commercials without the lead screw slip clutch, etc., have been reported as having plastic gibs.  All apparently got steel ones.  The highest serial numbers of the later version currently known to still have steel gibs are 105302 on a Craftsman 101.28910 and 100274 on a 3985.  I feel pretty sure that the Atlas changeover actually occurred at something more like 103500


Note that early and late 12" Commercial can be ID'd merely from their serial numbers.  The early version still had the pull-out knob for power cross feed like the 10F and the 101.07403, 27430 and 27440.  On those, both the Atlas and the Craftsman units had serial numbers that started at 00001 and ran up to something under 010000.  The final versions have serial numbers beginning at 100001.  The ones made after about 1974 should all have plastic gibs unless they have been converted back.   I will still accept reports from owners of either version 12" Commercial reporting whether your machine has steel or plastic gibs so long as you include both Serial Number and Model Number.


----------



## 56type (Jun 4, 2018)

Have the PM issues been resolved yet ??


----------



## RandyM (Jun 5, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> NOTE:  Anyone trying to contact me via PM and especially anyone who has sent money for either 6" or 10"/12" steel gibs - almost every time that I go to Conversations to try to reply to a PM, I get locked out of the site for a few hours to a few days.  I still don't know why, only that it has happened with 3 computers, three OS's, four browsers and two different modems and ISP's.
> 
> In any case, if you are waiting for me to reply to a PM, especially if you sent or think that you sent money and have not heard from me by direct email, contact me at wa5cab@cs.com.  A couple of you sent money but neither you nor PayPal sent me a shipping address.  Although I'm a Moderator, I don't have access to email addresses other than by means that I am reluctant to employ.
> 
> Edit -* I think that my problem with PM's has fixed itself*.  At least I haven't been locked out of the site for at least the past three weeks.





56type said:


> *Have the PM issues been resolved yet *??



He thinks it has been corrected.


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes.  In the middle of the problem, my system board suffered a massive stroke and eventually I ended up with a new computer with Windows 10 on it.  I haven't had a problem with getting locked out of the site since I got the new machine up and running.


----------



## Deadbolt47A (Jul 19, 2018)

I just happend to see this thread. Are you still offering the gibs for the 6 inch lathe for sale?  I'd be very interested.   Thanks!


----------



## Rooster (Jul 19, 2018)

Greetings Robert,
I too am interested in steel gibs for an Atlas 618.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 19, 2018)

Site rules restrict actual selling of anything to the fora at the bottom of the list that are set aside for that.  You must be a Premium member to list something there, but anyone should be able to buy or otherwise post a message in an existing thread.  I have a thread running (I think) so go down to the For Sale area and look in the Machine Parts forum (or something like that) for the nitty gritty.


----------

